# Going to gert a lot of Tomatoes



## graywolf1936 (Jun 22, 2014)

102_2365.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jun 22, 2014


















102_2366.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jun 22, 2014






Have 7 grafted tomatoes plants here.  planted them on April 18, they were about 4 in. tall. It appears that there are about 70+ tomatoes "making".  so far.  Last week I gave them some bone meal, it seem like it really set some flowers.  Those are beans on the left.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 24, 2014)

You beat me in the ground by a month! Fine looking plants. What sort of tomatoes do they graft on? Or can it be any kind?


----------



## james1nc (Jun 24, 2014)

I got my first ripped tomato few weeks ago the rest will start turning in bout10 days.


----------



## bobank03 (Jun 24, 2014)

I've got cherry tomatoes heavy but I won't have any ripe for at least another week to 10 days. The other tomatoes probably won't have anything for another 3 weeks. 

I need to post a pic of my massive garden. I'm growing tomatoes in pots. Just got to keep them watered good.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jun 24, 2014)

bobank03 said:


> You beat me in the ground by a month! Fine looking plants. What sort of tomatoes do they graft on? Or can it be any kind?


Yes, we had a mile/no rain winter. The plants were about 4" when we got them.  The names I can remember(the rest are on tags on the cages), Indigo Rose(small dark blue on side facing sun). Northern Delight, first to ripen.,  Jersey Devil, long 4-6" and Brandwine.   On the Indigo Rose my wife "counted" 70 tomatoes.  You may want to check the Territorial Seed Co. Web. Having fun with the different types. On a side not, I just smoked 5 lb of belly Bacon, we are ready for those BLT's


----------



## dave17a (Jun 27, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> Yes, we had a mile/no rain winter. The plants were about 4" when we got them.  The names I can remember(the rest are on tags on the cages), Indigo Rose(small dark blue on side facing sun). Northern Delight, first to ripen.,  Jersey Devil, long 4-6" and Brandwine.   On the Indigo Rose my wife "counted" 70 tomatoes.  You may want to check the Territorial Seed Co. Web. Having fun with the different types. On a side not, I just smoked 5 lb of belly Bacon, we are ready for those BLT's


Graywolf, never heard of any of those maters. What kinda bait do thoes hybrids like? Ha. Or are they Heirloom? I got one heirloom, cherokee purple, planted far away from my Big Boys and tear drop cherry maters, and golen boy. Got mine 3 or 4" high. Pulled seed leaves and all other leaves till just top. Planted deep. Hard to keep up with keeping them in cages. Plus so much rain put some food down for them. Usually do eggshells early but didn't happen this year. Lot's of  maters on. Cherrys are as you said.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jun 28, 2014)

dave17a said:


> Graywolf, never heard of any of those maters. What kinda bait do thoes hybrids like? Ha. Or are they Heirloom? I got one heirloom, cherokee purple, planted far away from my Big Boys and tear drop cherry maters, and golen boy. Got mine 3 or 4" high. Pulled seed leaves and all other leaves till just top. Planted deep. Hard to keep up with keeping them in cages. Plus so much rain put some food down for them. Usually do eggshells early but didn't happen this year. Lot's of  maters on. Cherrys are as you said.















102_2367.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jun 28, 2014





  Grandmas Pick.(that's the name)













102_2369.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jun 28, 2014





  Indigo Rose

Two of the most interesting ones.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow. That's cool. Looks like a turnip on a plant. Let's trade seeds sometime. Got an okra that is short and fat and good. Got it from wife's boss and just call it by her name. Need to start a trading forum on here. Started heiloom maters a few years back, and plant them around the place. Not alot of yield but cool.


----------



## dave17a (Jun 28, 2014)

Oh yea. Do they tax you on how tall your plants are in Californie? Don't letum know.


----------



## django (Jul 10, 2014)

They look great  !

Here are some of mine.













20140620_115237.jpg



__ django
__ Jul 10, 2014


















MATERSII.jpg



__ django
__ Jul 10, 2014


















SELFWATERING 2014.jpg



__ django
__ Jul 10, 2014


















MATERS I.jpg



__ django
__ Jul 10, 2014


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 11, 2014)

Looking good Django.  This is my morning harvest from my little 10x10 garden. 1. Persimmon Tomatoes, 2. Northern Delight(small but plentiful) 3. Grandma's Pick, 4. Green Beans. The rest are making.













102_2377.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jul 11, 2014


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 11, 2014)

Nice tomatoes. I love summer.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

yeah, me too! Summer is the best! No harvest for me yet...


----------



## james1nc (Jul 12, 2014)

I been getting tomatoes for a month now


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 12, 2014)

Just got my first ripe cherry tomato this morning.  I ate it quick while no one was looking.

Looks like it is going to be a good year in the garden.  I have about a dozen cucumbers that will be picked tomorrow and tons to tomatoes that should start turning next week.  I saw the first two corn stalks getting silks on them too so the corn won't be too far behind.

The cold winter really set everything back this year.  We were near frost even in early May.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 12, 2014)

For you folks in the northern states you may want yo make note of the Northern Delight, the small ones in my post above. The were first to ripen. We got in as a grafted plant.


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 12, 2014)

Northern delight. Duly noted. We took our first cherry tomato off today as well. Another 8-12 in another few days and then we should be swimming in them. I bought these cherrys especially for their early ripen date.


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 13, 2014)

I amended my soil with 1 ton of stuff my local landscape guy called "dynamite".  It is a mix a compost, manure, and top soil.   Not sure of the exact ratio but it smells worse than the horse stall.  The plants seem to love it though.  I mixed it down about 18 inches in the raised boxes.   Last year I got one watermelon off 4 plants, right now I have 1 plant with 6 melons on it the size of footballs.  The beefsteak tomatoes are easily 6 feet tall.

I figured I'd take the landscape guy and his wife a basket of stuff once it starts ripening.   The bride and I will eat/can some and the rest can go to the church soup kitchen.  I like donating fresh, healthy stuff rather than the processed, boxed crap they usually get...


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 13, 2014)

The right soil is very important  for a good crop of  tomatoes, (but I guess that true for all crops). I am always trying to learn.  I bought a ph meter and check the soil when ever I add to the garden.  Tomatoes like ph 5.5 to 6.8. Early in the year I was getting big plants and few flowers.  I was told to add bone meal, which I did and started to get flowers.


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 13, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> The right soil is very important for a good crop of tomatoes, (but I guess that true for all crops). I am always trying to learn. I bought a ph meter and check the soil when ever I add to the garden. Tomatoes like ph 5.5 to 6.8. Early in the year I was getting big plants and few flowers. I was told to add bone meal, which I did and started to get flowers.


Buy a 50 lb bag of the cheapest dog food you can find.Next time you plant your tomato plants, put 3 cups of dog food at the bottom of your holes.The dog food will break down alittle at a time giving great nutrients to your plants all season.

Do Not let your dogs watch you plant hahahahahahha

Dan


----------



## timstalltaletav (Jul 13, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> The right soil is very important  for a good crop of  tomatoes, (but I guess that true for all crops). I am always trying to learn.  I bought a ph meter and check the soil when ever I add to the garden.  Tomatoes like ph 5.5 to 6.8. Early in the year I was getting big plants and few flowers.  I was told to add bone meal, which I did and started to get flowers.



Hmmm?  That's interesting I just got a new water treatment system over the winter and they told me my well was very alkaline.  I always used the untreated water to give the plants a drink.  Maybe I should give them a few sips of the good stuff?


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 13, 2014)

Having fun with this post. How about on Aug 1st we post a photo of 6 of our best tomatoes in a bowl/platter with the name of each type. Anybody in? 

                                                 Joe


----------



## dandl93 (Jul 13, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> Having fun with this post. How about on Aug 1st we post a photo of 6 of our best tomatoes in a bowl/platter with the name of each type. Anybody in?
> 
> Joe


Not a fair test I only have 16k plants with only one type of tomatoes where do I get the other 5 types.hahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 13, 2014)

I know what you mean. I am here in the Sacramento valley of Ca., soon there will be hundreds of tomato loaded truck taking them to the major canneries.


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2014)

graywolf1936 said:


> The right soil is very important for a good crop of tomatoes, (but I guess that true for all crops). I am always trying to learn. I bought a ph meter and check the soil when ever I add to the garden. Tomatoes like ph 5.5 to 6.8. Early in the year I was getting big plants and few flowers. I was told to add bone meal, which I did and started to get flowers.


My soil has high phosphorus already so can't use it as that is all Bone Meal is pretty much. Our soil is high pH, more in the 7.5 area now and still trying to lower it with Sulfur, but this takes time. Still we get some nice maters, although this year too much rain has shorten our season. I think I have only 7 more to go before I pull them up.













P1010044.JPG



__ flash
__ Mar 13, 2013


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2014)

dandl93 said:


> Buy a 50 lb bag of the cheapest dog food you can find.Next time you plant your tomato plants, put 3 cups of dog food at the bottom of your holes.The dog food will break down alittle at a time giving great nutrients to your plants all season.
> 
> Do Not let your dogs watch you plant hahahahahahha
> 
> Dan


gonna have to try that. LOL


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 14, 2014)

Flash said:


> My soil has high phosphorus already so can't use it as that is all Bone Meal is pretty much. Our soil is high pH, more in the 7.5 area now and still trying to lower it with Sulfur, but this takes time. Still we get some nice maters, although this year too much rain has shorten our season. I think I have only 7 more to go before I pull them up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...















2014-07-08 20.24.06.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 14, 2014






this was last week... yep, one almost ripe cherry tomato! Hopefully, August first I will have a better picture! 

Dan, I like the dog food idea too! I will try that one next year, but I am a little concerned about my assistant gardeners













2013-08-31 20.54.39.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Jul 14, 2014


----------



## flash (Jul 14, 2014)

I have heard you can add 2 Tblsps of Vinegar to water and that will help lower pH. Might have to try that one also.


----------



## graywolf1936 (Jul 16, 2014)

102_2380.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jul 16, 2014


















102_2379.JPG



__ graywolf1936
__ Jul 16, 2014






The Indigo Rose Tomatoes are looking good, still no ripe


----------

